# Netzwerk Leitungslänge SPS



## schliggi (14 September 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich müsste für eine S7-300 Steuerung eine Netzwerkanbindung planen und hab mal grob die Leitungslänge zum nächsten Switch mit ca. 120m gemessen.
Da bei Cat7 eine maximale Länge von 100m angegeben ist, bin ich etwas ratlos welche Möglichkeiten mir denn offen bleiben. 

Weiß jemand zufällig was bei einer zu langen Leitung an Problemen aufkommen kann? Das Netz wird nur für Step7 Online Zugang über Remote benötigt, bisher kein VNC oder irgendwelche Datenübertragungen geplant.


----------



## ChristophD (14 September 2021)

im schlimmsten Falle Paketverluste und daraus Abbrüche der Verbindung / Fehler beim Download etc.
Eventuell zwischendrin einen Switch einbauen (bei 60m) das sollte es entschärfen.


----------



## JSEngineering (14 September 2021)

Wenn man nicht die hohe Geschwindigkeit benötigt, kann man sich auch nach Verstärkern aus der Kameratechnik umsehen, die setzen das Signal auf etwas DSL-ähnliches um. Da braucht man dann nur am Anfang und am Ende ein Gerät und kann die ggf. über PoE versorgen. Das machen wir gelegentlich auf Schiffen, weil es da schwerlich möglich ist, "zwischendrin" einen Switch zu setzen. Ist aber auch nicht gerade die "billige" Variante. Kommt halt auf den Anwendungsfall an.


----------



## Process-Informatik GmbH (14 September 2021)

Setze doch einfach Ethernet-Extender ein, die verlängern die 100m Grenze und das alles ohne großen Aufwand. Teilweise sogar mit PoE und alles für kleines Geld. Gibts für 10/100/1000 Mbit.


----------



## trobo (14 September 2021)

Wenns was kosten darf, dann LWL. Gibt auch direkte LWL Module für fewisse CPU Typen (Fallen mir jetzt gerade besonders bei der ET200SP ein) da würden sogar LWL/RJ45 Koppler wegfalle, nur am Rande.






						Industrie Medienkonverter - PLANET IFT-802T - SC, Multimode - Glasfaserkabel.de
					

Industrie Medienkonverter - PLANET IFT-802T: Industrie Medienkonverter - PLANET IFT-802T - SC, Multimode Sehr solider Industrie Medienkonverter ...




					www.glasfaserkabel.de
				




o.Ä., gibt ja genug Hersteller. Dazu eine passende LWL Strippe...






						LWL Kabel 4 Adern, Multimode, 4G OM3, SC-SC - Glasfaserkabel.de
					

LWL Kabel 4 Adern, Multimode, 4G OM3, SC-SC: LWL Kabel 4G OM3 - 50/125, SC / SC Dieses Multimode LWL-Kabel, mit 4 Fasern und SC Steckern, ist zur ...




					www.glasfaserkabel.de
				




Da hast du vorallem kein Problem mit Störungen o.Ä.

Die oben genannten Links sind rein zur technischen "Vorstellungskraft". Von wem oder welchen leitungstyp man nimmt ist ja einem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2021)

ChristophD schrieb:


> im schlimmsten Falle Paketverluste und daraus Abbrüche der Verbindung / Fehler beim Download etc.
> Eventuell zwischendrin einen Switch einbauen (bei 60m) das sollte es entschärfen.



Wenn man Cat7 ordentlich verlegt, dann sind 120m auch kein Thema.
Ansonsten - genau wie du es sagst - einfach auf der Strecke irgendwo nen simplen Switch dazwischen.


----------

